# Who killed the most people during the 20th 21st Centuries



## gjs238 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hitler?
Stalin?
Mao?
Someone else?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2013)

Because I see this as a political hot potato, I'm not going to allow this thread to continue, sorry.


----------

